# Magic Radio £100,000 Notes competition answer.



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Giving this out as I can't text them so if you want the current answer here it is.

The song is Cherish by Madonna.

If you get through and win a few quid my way wouldn't go amiss.

To enter you need to text NOTES followed by your name to 61054.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Ok, the woman who just got through got the answer wrong, my answer above is still correct and the next person through will be at midday and the prize money has gone up by another £500 and now sits at £15,000.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Never mind, it was won at midday.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If you knew the answer how come you never won the dosh

:biggrin:

I'll bet they made a lot more than £15K off the mug punters that tried to call at presumably exorbitant rates. A bloke at work was wittering about a huge mobile bill and it turned out he had replied "YES" to whatever the get rich quick offer was dozens of times at two quid a pop, he said he thought it wasn't costing him anything as his contract had a gazzilion free txt's with it.

To be fair he's about as bright as a blackout so nobody was that surprised.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

It says in their T's&C's that it costs one standard text to enter so not too bad really, but of course with the number of listeners that enter it probably pays the prize money several times over.

Only reason I didn't enter is I have no texts/credit and am skint.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Raptor said:


> It says in their T's&C's that it costs one standard text to enter so not too bad really, but of course with the number of listeners that enter it probably pays the prize money several times over.


 From the Capital Radio page, might be worth having a closer look at the T&C's in any of these phone in comps. It's usually not all it appears to be in the bright and breezy radio and tv adverts





> *What do 'standard network rate' and 'network access charge' mean?*
> 
> We know and will always tell you how much we're charging you to call or text us. What we don't know is how much your phone service provider is also charging you. That depends on the telephone company and what kind of deal you have with them. That's why you'll hear us say that you will be charged your 'standard network rate' or that 'network access charge'.
> 
> ...


----------

